# Ps4 hdmi cec



## fviola

So I have a Harmony remote, but of course, the PS4 doesn't accept IR so it will not work. I decided that I would try to use CEC in order to control my PS4 until Harmony adds full PS4 support to their IR dongle that was released for the PS3.

My problem is that my A/V receiver does not work properly with CEC. I have an Onkyo Receiver, which has RIHD (their CEC version). I enabled it on my receiver as well as on my PS4. When trying to use my Harmony or even my Onkyo remote, nothing happens.

I tested CEC with my Toshiba TV (Regza link) and controlling the PS4 with the TV remote, and it works just fine..it just doesn't work with my Onkyo Receiver.

I don't want to use my TV to control the PS4, because the IR sensor on the TV is actually hard to hit due to my center speaker blocking it... 

has anyone successfully used an Onkyo receiver to operate their PS4? or does anyone know why I may be having trouble?

Thanks for any help


----------



## JBrax

No workaround that I've found. Patiently waiting for updates that enable more features.


----------



## natelivliv

If you have to use the optical connection don't worry about it. Sound is the same and you don't lose an input. ARC was originally for AV receivers where you saved having to use an additional cable.













Dafont Showbox Adam4adam


----------

